
Show HN: Comics - marvindanig
https://bubbl.in/book/intro-by-wenqing-yan/1
======
marvindanig
Heya HN!

We started a webcomics on our modern day cyberpunk situation. Hope you like
it!

If you do, subscribe! :-)

Aaaaaaaaaand... it's also open source! :
[https://github.com/marvindanig/fisheye-placebo-
intro](https://github.com/marvindanig/fisheye-placebo-intro)

------
johanvts
I just see a black canvas and a bunch of speech bubbles with the word "no".
Using Edge.

~~~
marvindanig
That's odd... it's working _normally_ at the moment.

> I just see a black canvas and a bunch of speech bubbles

FWIS, images aren't loading properly on your machine edge/browser. Can you
share a little more detail?

I sense that the browser is somehow preventing cross-origin images from being
loaded -- we host it over Github. That seems the most likely explanation but
this needs more investigation.

